# Cambiar ficha de Monitor



## denacroxis (Ago 21, 2006)

Hola gente, les comento necesito arreglar el cable de mi monitor (Samsung- SyncMaster400Nb) que esta roto, se a cortado la ficha que va conectada a la placa de video de la PC (macho de 15 pin), alguien no sabe algun manual para poder soldar los cables a una nueva ficha??? Lo necesito urgente

Saludos Y gracias


----------



## denacroxis (Ago 21, 2006)

Hola gente, encontre esto en internet, es  como van soldados los cables, pero no se si es correcta. Si alguien lo verifica se lo agradeceria mucho.
Rojo = 1 
Verde = 2 
azul = 3 
Gnd red = 6 
Gnd green = 7 
Gnd blue = 8 
morado = 10 
naranja = 12 
gris grueso = 13 
amarillo = 14 
blanco = 15 
negro = 4,5 y 11

Saludos y gracias


----------

